# New demo Shadowcast



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

Here are some pics of my new demo Shadowcast. All of the metal was powder coated gloss black, and the platforms are sporting my new applied finish underneath. The Yeti 65 was recessed in the back deck, and it has an 8gal fuel tank mounted in the bow. The color is medium gray on the hull and guide box, and whisper gray on the topside.I also installed my new stabilizer tabs, and push pole holders.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

This boat is SICK! I spent the day Friday fishing on it and poling around. By far one of the nicest shadowcasts Mel has put out of the shop so far. Of course it's the Strongarm Products package that completes the hull.

Amazing.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW! What a skiff. After hanging out with Bob on the Ankona Owners Event #3 Weekend I got to see this skiff in person. He took me through it from bow to stern. This is a really sexy boat. The pictures are awesome, but seeing it in person was amazing. Love the skiff and the Strongarm setup combination. Look forward to seeing it again and sharing some stories.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

No offense, Matty, but this is the baddest shadowcast out!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

she shur looks purdy! time to put her to work!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> No offense, Matty, but this is the baddest shadowcast out!


Duh. Not denyin' that


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome skiff! 
I think i saw her at Ankona with the cooler in the seating area before they put in that coffin box!
Congrats, great set up and features! Post more pics!


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

HOLLLLYYY MOLLLLY!!!!!!!!!!! whats in center box? livewell? cooler? would you please post a pic of inside


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Bob has pure plutonium bars inside the center guide box.  Can't photo it, burns out the camera lens 

jokes aside, he has a great ride... his guide box is for dry storage but could be done for livewell or just a drain for insulated cooler..

M


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

And not the sexiest thing on the boat but don't miss the push pole holders.  They are great!  I'll have them on my boat soon.  You would think that maybe I'd have a bit of 'pull' and get them sooner for my boat but what the heck!  I'll wait for a superior product!

They will be a standard offering from Ankona so customers can order with their skiff to have it ordered complete upon delivery.

M


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks awesome!!!!! Im in line for push pole holders too! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, Bob sent me a photo today of a few sets fabricated. Ready for powder coat!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Found another picture of the "Special Edition" Shadowcast.


----------

